# Uniblue - Registry Booster



## billsuep (Jun 22, 2008)

I can not retrieve my regristration code to activate this Registry cleanup program, I bought the program on line with paypal but did not get a reply from uniblue with the code. Do you know their telephone number or email address?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.liutilities.com/about/contact/

If you have no success, contact Paypal and explain the situation.


----------

